# Gorgeous 6 year old female White Shepherd,ONTARIO



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

Hi there, this gorgeous girl is looking for a home, she is located in Barrie. If you know of anyone looking to adopt a White Shepherd, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Any additional info on her - good with other dogs, medical history, reason for rehoming?


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

Hi there, I was told:

She's a great housedog, a barker but not a biter - in fact she is very friendly with people and good with most other dogs. She's in great health although a little overweight as she doesn't get out for walks. She is fully trained and has never had an accident in the house.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

she is beautiful. where is the ontario person who was thinking of a long distance rescue, maybe this girl would be an alternative???


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Why does this beautiful dog need a new home?


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

Her owner no longer wants her.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

she is a beautiful girl who sounds as though she'd make someone a wonderful companion.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

gsrt, so you're in direct contact with this dog's owner?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you looking for a rescue to take her or is this a private adoption?


----------

